
CQC open data used to show the state of care across the UK - anthonyjb
I&#x27;ve been working on a project (with others) recently to create an interactive map and league table showing the quality and cost of care across the UK which can be found here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trustedcare.co.uk&#x2F;care-map&#x2F;<p>We used data openly available from the Care Quality Commission (CQC) (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cqc.org.uk&#x2F;content&#x2F;how-get-and-re-use-cqc-information-and-data) and research from TrustedCare.co.uk (who commissioned the project).<p>The data shows 4,500 (approx.) of the 26,000 (approx.) care services have never been inspected and in the worst counties over 20% of care services inspected failed to achieve a rating of &#x27;good&#x27;. Perhaps most interesting is that the data shows no correlation between the amount users pay and the quality of care they receive; many of the counties with the highest costs  are ranked in the bottom third of the league table.<p>The Telegraph (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.telegraph.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;health&#x2F;elder&#x2F;11988560&#x2F;Costly-care-homes-may-not-be-the-best-league-tables-reveal.html) has used the data in an article today which also includes quotes from a number of prominent bodies&#x2F;figures in the care industry.
======
j_396_c
Interesting read! Makes you think about your future years.

------
tarranator
Nicely done.

